# FAME WNSO Master Pro Division



## Old Navy (Jun 21, 2007)

The FAME World Natural Sports Organization (WNSO) has introduced a new Master Professional Bodybuilding & Fitness Division for Master Professional athletes and those regular Pros who have reached the appropriate age classification. FAME WNSO is welcoming athletes from the WNSO and other Natural Federations to compete in FAME Master Pro contests. Here are the details of the new Master Professional Division:

FAME Master Pro Division

FAME Media Group has instituted a Masters Pro Division to provide senior athletes the opportunity to compete at a higher status and for cash prizes. All rules follow the World Natural Sports Organization (WNSO) sanction. 

Age Classifications

??? FAME Muscle - Men, Two Classes: 40-55 & 55 and older

??? FAME Muscle - Women, One Class: 35 and older

??? FAME Fitness Model - Men, One Class: 40 and older

??? FAME Fitness Model - Women, One Class: 35 and older

??? FAME Fitness - Women, One Class: 30 and older

Eligibility 

The following FAME athletes are eligible to compete as a Pro in future FAME Master Pro Shows:

??? FAME Muscle ??? Males: 
All male winners of the Masters, Grandmaster & Super Grandmaster Classes (40+, 50+ & 60+) in FAME Muscle from the FAME World Championships in 2004, 2005, 2006 & 2007. Please note that each division must have had a minimum of 3 competitors in order for that winner to advance to Pro Status. 

??? FAME Muscle ??? Females:
All female winners of the Masters Class (35 and older) in FAME Muscle in FAME Muscle from the FAME World Championships fin 2004, 2005, 2006 & 2007. Please note that each division must have had a minimum of 3 competitors in order for that winner to advance to Pro Status. 

??? FAME Fitness Model ??? Males:
The top placing winner from any FAME World Tour competition from 2006 & 2007 who was 40 years or older. Please note that each Masters winner must have placed higher than at least 3 competitors.


??? FAME Fitness Model ??? Females:
The top placing winner from any FAME World Tour competition from 2006 & 2007 who was 35 years or older. Please note that each Masters winner must have placed higher than at least 3 competitors.

??? FAME Fitness ??? Females:
The top placing winner from any FAME World Tour competition from 2004, 2005, 2006 & 2007 who was 30 years or older. Please note that each Masters winner must have placed higher than at least 3 competitors in their division.

??? SNBF & Other Sanctions:
All winners in each of the above classes in all 2007 WNSO recognized sanction events. Please note that each Masters winner must have placed higher than at least 3 competitors in their division.

??? Master Pros from Other Organizations:
Holders of Masters Pro cards from recognized natural federations are invited to apply to FAME Media Group for acceptance of their entry in the 2007 FAME World Tour Masters Pro Competition. Applicants must provide their name and contact information, a recent photo, information on their Master Pro status and their competitive record.

??? WNSO Pros (who fall within the masters age category)
WNSO Pros, who have reached the age classification for their class, are eligible to compete in both the Masters Pro Class and the Open Pro Class.

??? Pros from other Organizations (who fall within the masters age category):
Holders of Pro cards from recognized natural federations, who have reached the age classification for their class, are invited to apply to FAME Media Group for acceptance of their entry in the competition. Applicants must provide their name and contact information, a recent photo, information on their Pro status and their competitive record.


The Inaugural FAME Masters Pro Competition 

The first FAME Masters Pro Competition will take place at the FAME North American Championships in Miami, Florida, November 2-4, 2007.

??? This will be a stand-alone event following the open Pro Show on Sunday.

??? Cash prizes will be awarded to the top three placers in each class. The amount of prize money will be determined by the number of entrants and the availability of sponsors. 

??? Each competitor will be required to pay a contest entry fee and membership fee to WNSO, including a fee for a WNSO Master Pro Card. A portion of the membership and Master Pro Card fees will be added to the cash prize pool.


Master Pro Qualifying Events

Beginning in 2008, selected FAME World Tour regional events will be Master Pro Qualifiers. All first place winners from the Masters Classes with at least five contestants in a class will be awarded a WNSO Master Pro Card. After this inaugural year (2007), Master pros and Pros from other natural federations will be required to earn their WNSO Master Pro Card only from recognized FAME World Tour Pro Qualifier contests.

The Competition

All FAME World Tour Master Pro competitions will be conducted in the same manner as FAME Pro Show competitions. Please see website for details: FAME - Fitness and Bodybuilding 

Rules & Regulations

All rules and regulations concerning behavior, branding oneself as a FAME competitor, videos, photos, judge???s reports, seeking exposure, and professional status are in effect for the FAME Masters Pro Division. Please see website for details: FAME - Fitness and Bodybuilding 

For more information, please contact:

Scott "Old Navy" Hults
Vice President, FAME Senior Athletics, 
FAME World Tour
Promoter, FAME 2008 World Masters Pro Championships
WNSO Pro Master, FAME Natural Bodybuilder
shults@FAMEmediagroup.com


----------

